# Daniel Tosh on Mountain Biking



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/bad-bike-jump


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Link works now...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

arrrr


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I watched the show last night and was stoked to see a mountain bike clip on it. Of course he made fun of it, but it's Tosh people.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tosh is just a smug little **** that people need to stop paying attention too.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

damn black people, look at what you have made us do! love tosh.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I love tosh. Like retrofred said, I watched last night and loved seeing it on there.(even though I have watched it about 6000 times). I didnt feel like he bashed it that much anyway.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

arkon11 said:


> Tosh is just a smug little **** that people need to stop paying attention too.


Nothing smug about you, no siree.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

okay, so lot's of biker on facebook and vital are getting really upset about this. It's Daniel Tosh. He gets paid to make fun of things, so he's going to make fun of things. It's what he does. If he hadn't already made fun of every other sport I might care.

I personally thought it was hilarious, and thought Tosh kept it pretty cool. He didn't really insult Cam or Mountain biking.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

That's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

My girl & I watched tonight ( she tapes all the new shows ). I loved the follow up scene when he " bailed out early "


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like his twisted sense of humour. His comments about Cam's jump is very funny


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know, I REALLY like sarcastic comedy, but I never found Tosh particularly funny.

In regarding his TV show, I like the idea of a show taking the best of the youtube videos for the day, and presenting them.... but I could REALLY do without seeing him, or hearing anything he has to say. Heck, I'd throw Tosh.O on if it didn't involve a host that try's way hard to be funny.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> Tosh is just a smug little **** that people need to stop paying attention too.


you sound mad


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I am kinda on the fence about Tosh.... He's got his funny moments, and he's got his belligerent overly disrespectful moments too.. as far as comedians go, he's far from the best, and as far as internet video shows go, I think Ridiculousness with Rob Dyrdeck is waaaaaaay funnier.

but that scene was funny, especially the bailout follow-up scene.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I think his sense of humor is okay, a bit rich, but funny for the most part - same for the show.

But he's the least of several evils - I despise/loathe all those "clip" shows that use washed up, no talent people to comment on videos clips that easily stand on their own, I don't care what their lame asses have to say about the clips. 

In light of them, Tosh is not so bad


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought that his early bailout would have been something more like coitus interruptus


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

When the show aired the clip was much longer. It showed another minute or so of Zink ripping it up from helmet cam perspective. It was favorable until the actual crash, and Tosh really wasn't as harsh as he often is.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I too was deeply offended when I saw that on Tosh. Not by Tosh's comments (which were very tame by his standards). As I mountain biker I was offended by that guy bailing so early when he clearly had the distance. It brought back memories of Evil Knievel jumping the Snake River Canyon.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

trailville said:


> Yes, I too was deeply offended when I saw that on Tosh. Not by Tosh's comments (which were very tame by his standards). As I mountain biker I was offended by that guy bailing so early when he clearly had the distance. It brought back memories of Evil Knievel jumping the Snake River Canyon.


That "guy" was Cam Zink one of the best riders in the world. His decision to bail was based on years of exprience and knowing that if he had held on he would have gone head first instead of feet first....Comparing his jump to the snake river debacle is ridiculous.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob-Bob said:


> That "guy" was Cam Zink one of the best riders in the world. His decision to bail was based on years of exprience and knowing that if he had held on he would have gone head first instead of feet first....Comparing his jump to the snake river debacle is ridiculous.


Oh come on, I was kidding. I didn't figure any of you youngsters would know about snake river anyway. 
I know when I go off something and my nose drops, I hang on and ride it out. I'm told my jumping technique is knows as a "dead sailor". Not sure exactly what that means, but it sounds pretty badass.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

trailville said:


> Oh come on, I was kidding. I didn't figure any of you youngsters would know about snake river anyway.
> I know when I go off something and my nose drops, I hang on and ride it out. I'm told my jumping technique is knows as a "dead sailor". Not sure exactly what that means, but it sounds pretty badass.:thumbsup:


Sorry, sarcasm doesn't always translate to print..And unfortunately I am old enough to remember the snake river jump.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

That would be a Sar-Chasm


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Kinda ambivalent about Tosh. He's pretty funny, but gets kinda gross & over the top for me. 

I occasionally watch "World's Dumbest" on True TV. The D-level celebs on that show did a segment making fun of the commentary during that epic Danny Hart world championship run & of Danny Hart. Found that a bit irritating, but guess you've got to keep a sense of humor.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tosh is awesome!


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tosh is easily one of the funniest guys out there today. The only thing is you have a have a true sense humor because he is way over the top on a lot of stuff. If you let things offend you on any level rather than understanding it's only a joke, you probably won't be a fan of his for too long.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

1. Tosh Rocks
2. What was the injury outcome for Zink on that run?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

he wasnt that bad during the clip. ill only watch the show and not his stand up.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, Tosh's comments were way funny! Great stuff. I remember seeing that clip when the episode first aired and I was laughing me arse off at the time. Plus I was happy to see some mountain bike action on TV.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Tosh is so funny. That jump is ridiculous. I could throw the baseball with my dad (65 yrs old), or shoot hoops. I can't throw my dad on a bike and say, try this! It's the same course as the pros.


----------

